# CAR BARN IN THE MAKING



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Boys here is my latest project It is NOT finished.

These next two pictures are of the base. The area between the sets of tracks will be filled with concrete. The area between the tracks ( where the ties should be) will be lower like a pit. 





















The Frame.





























The sides .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea JJ. is it strong enough??? Sure it is, thats a dumb Q. Will you weather it??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I made it out of steel for security. It will be lockable. I may just let it rust and see what happens. Tanks and Flats. one for Streamliner cars, one for USA articulated container cars. and last A engine house.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That won't blow away!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, is this going to be like the concrete, a little heavy to move to it's location???


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky you have the back hoe to move that thing. 

I like it. Don't paint it. Let it rust. 

It looks like an old delapidated factory.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Was going to say "do you think it strong enough" but Marty said that. 
Then I was going to say "don't think it will blow away" but Jerry said that. 

All I can say is thats the dang-est thing I ever saw!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ
It is a good thing you are setting this in concrete, I am afraid the wind would blow it away







Ya a F5 tornado, wow I agree with Randy on the Backhoe. Great looking idea, I think I see hinges for access ability.
paint or not to paint? either way would be right. Keep us posted
Dennis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

With the heat you have there, I'd have some vents of some sort up on top to help get the heat out, might melt a car otherwize.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is made in two pieces the top and the base.......I have not cut windows in it yet. The upper section with have windows 

JJ


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible...I can't wait to get a welder and learn! I love it! Maybe paint it but lightly so that it can rust through (the paint, not the metal) in some areas...though I gotta admit it's got great character as is. What gauge is the sheet you are using for the sides?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great JJ.
Once it's set in concrete it will be a car VAULT









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wunnerful, a'wunnerful, JJ. Quite a project....


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John it's a good thing you have a backhoe to move it. Needs pigeons sitting on top.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The steel skin is 24 gauge but That is tooooo thin. The welder vaorizes it cause I can not get low enough settings to weld it. So on the next one I am going to use 16 gauge steel for skin. 

Yes it is heavy but comes in two pieces 

JJ


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

nice jj!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This is GREAT JJ! Do you have an office in there for Sneaky Snake?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ; 

In a word, WOWSER!!! Perhaps it will just need a coat of flat clear to keep its current patina. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ron Senek on 22 Jan 2012 08:55 PM 
John it's a good thing you have a backhoe to move it. Needs pigeons sitting on top. 
The Doves and Quail are all ready testing it. I have seen Doves sitting on the peak already and there are droppings on the floor. 


Yes I think it is going to be a project for the Back hoe to get it in place.

I am planing a large area for unloading Containers from the train. I will use the same concrete and track method as the base here. AT the cost of rail I can not see using rail for a storage area or for the dock area either when it can be better used on the right of way. 


JJ


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ 

Here you go another tunnel project 8 tons, I like it.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Send it to me and I will powder coat it > haha Looks sweet!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello John,
Interesting project, but I imagine you may get a hernia trying to move it and remember when you put a lock on anything these days it's a signal that there is something of value inside.
Look forward to seeing it completed.
Cheers.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Better beef up the cart. I don't think it's rated for the load you're putting it under. I'd hate for it to come crashing down on your toes.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 24 Jan 2012 07:08 PM 
Better beef up the cart. I don't think it's rated for the load you're putting it under. I'd hate for it to come crashing down on your toes. 
Not to Worry.....I have steel toed cowboy boots









JJ


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Giddy up!!! Looks great so far!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So , JJ - can you explain the box car with the dropped wheels in the doorway? It was carrying to much beer maybe?.. And are the upper windows on top large enough for the birds to get in doors out of the heat?... 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have not cut the windows in the top section yet but they will have hardware cloth over so nothing can get in.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think sneaky snake will be very [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that is one major model structure! 

I wonder if it might be a good idea to paint it white so as to reduce the heat inside?


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking great J.J. How long before we can see the finished product? 
Think Ray has a good idea. Under the blistering Arizona sun you might wind up some cars with a bit of sag. 

Dale


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have intended to put fans in and that is why I made the upper structure. 

How soon it will be finished I an not sure. But I have been plugging away some every day. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

UP DATE


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John what did you make the window thing out of? Looks like it is coming along just fine. Keep plugging along.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Vertical part of the window is 1/2 x 1/2 x 1/8 angle steel. The top and bottom are 1/2 x 1/8 flat steel. I cut a hole in the 16 gauge side skin with my plasma cutter. The panes are Hardware wire mesh. I put the hardware wire on the back of the window frame and insert it in the hole in the skin then I weld the angle steel to the skin on the inside. 

I will take a picture today and post it. 

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 Jan 2012 07:24 PM 
Posted By rlvette on 24 Jan 2012 07:08 PM 
Better beef up the cart. I don't think it's rated for the load you're putting it under. I'd hate for it to come crashing down on your toes. 
Not to Worry.....I have steel toed cowboy boots









JJ 


.............................................
J.J.. Not to sure on how good the steel toe cowboy boots are. 
Before I retired yrs. ago I worked as a sup.at Formica plant here in Ca. and it was raining hard one day and by our office was a roll up auto door where forklifts would go out and fuel up.. Well my boots was real muddy from being outside earlyer, So, I just set them out side the office door. When the roll up door was open... the wind would blow in bad. so guess the wind put one boot out where It could get run over and it did. 
Fork lift driver came and told me .. he was sorry.. hahhaha ya right.. 
.. Guess what.... the steel toe end of the boot was flat.. Oh Not saying you building in not that heavy, but look out.. Just had to put that in to bug you. 
Hey...anyway the storage building is looking great. 
Keep posting updates... & sharing a Dr. Pepper.









Noel


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ - you ARE da man! 
Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I am working on the approach to the Boxcar car barn. 


This is going to be a Stub Switch....I hope


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It will last out in the desert for centuries!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Next time you go to Harbor Frt looking for a C clamp and they're all out, the photos above will clue you into why?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

More fine Feather Weight construction from the Gent, who, in another thread, said he'd merely pack everything up should he sell his home.... 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 03 Jun 2012 11:46 AM 
Next time you go to Harbor Frt looking for a C clamp and they're all out, the photos above will clue you into why? 







That is just the clamps on this Project. 

There is another welding table with just about as many 


JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Are you going to bring it to Marty's in Sept. for Show & Tell?

Don


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bring it to Marty's? 

He'd have to apply for over load permits!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good, John.....

Might Make a nice shelter for Sneaky Snake's Cousin(s)...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 04 Jun 2012 04:27 PM 
Lookin' good, John.....

Might Make a nice shelter for Sneaky Snake's Cousin(s)...












I don't think anything will be able to get in there. The base with all the tracks will be submerged in concrete. The space between the tracks will be lower than the outside like a pit. I am making steel doors. for the portals. I don't see anything eating through the steel sides. 

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ now I've seen Cool Hand Luke, aren't you worried about excessive heat buildup inside on hot days in whats a steel box damaging the plastic cars inside, the radiant heat from the steel alone could be an issue on hot days, are there other vents or extra windows yet to be added ??? Just wondering...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By vsmith on 05 Jun 2012 04:49 PM 
JJ now I've seen Cool Hand Luke, aren't you worried about excessive heat buildup inside on hot days in whats a steel box damaging the plastic cars inside, the radiant heat from the steel alone could be an issue on hot days, are there other vents or extra windows yet to be added ??? Just wondering... 
Venting is in the works.

JJ


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

There are also solar vent fans available which would help if you need a little more cooling.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You're not understanding what JJ means when he says "Ventilated."


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Aim carefully there JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This car barn has been on the back burner due to the fact I could not make up my mind what to do about switches.


Well this past week end ( 06-01-2013) at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW I found some used switches that solved my problem. They are Aristo Switches equal to a 10 FT curve.

I now can proceed with the Car Barn project.

I did not want to tie up switches I already had. They are for Sidings. 

But 20 bucks a piece for 3 switches inspired me.

Now I can proceed if I can get the Welder to fire up and the old Air Compressor.









JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go JJ. 

We want to see that monster in place and filled with rolling stock.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
This is looking great. 
Two suggestions:
1] I hope the outside roof panels are hinged instead of welded solid. As Marty and I both discovered, it is real handy being able to access cars from above, especially if there is a derail. 
2] For your front switch you might want to consider a swing switch like I have on my train barn. Marty uses similar switches inside his track storage. 

JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The side panel  roofs are screwed on with self taping screws .....


I found three used switches at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW for the approach to the car barn....Just too hot to do stuff right now 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya JJ it is so HOT ya don't have to hold something very long to look at it!! 

hahaha!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Course we do get to work and play with Our trains in the winter months... 'bout You??! 

Dirk


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I would be interested in those solar fans for my train house. Got any sources. I guess I can google around.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Never mind, I googled them and they are everywhere.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done ,,YET???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Jul 2013 02:42 PM 
Is it done ,,YET??? 
The base is done. The approaching tracks are done. The switches are ready to be positioned.

I have a couple more details do to on the structure it self.

I am getting ready to put the base on the ground and pour the concrete. 

I bought the concrete about a week ago. 

Wish it was a little cooler 

JJ


----------

